# Ridgid Knock-off



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Anybody here try these Steel Dragon Tools? I don't think I would trust any of their power tools but, for $180 bucks I might give their chain vise a try. In the pics it looks identical to my ridgid ones.

http://stores.affordabletool.com/Items/SDT-600?sck=16230981&caSKU=SDT-600&caTitle=SDT%20600%20Portable%201/2"

Anybody here actually touched any of this stuff?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe Protech bought the knock-off of the old K60 and was not impressed.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

See here. We already did this one.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/budget-sectional-machine-5814/


----------

